# Can I sell my Chibson in the Classified section?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just wondering


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Also interested to know if fake guitars are allowed to be sold here.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

This wouldn't have anything to do with a _different_ Gibson copy being listed FS here recently, would it? Just curious as the timing seems suspect. I don't care either way if the item's declared as such.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I also don't care about fakes as long as its disclosed as such. I'm a little uncomfortable that they're out there with the potential to fool, though.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been pondering that very question for several months already.

I see the difference between a "copy" and a "forgery" being the presence of a Gibson style serial number


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I've been pondering that very question for several months already.
> 
> I see the difference between a "copy" and a "forgery" being the presence of a Gibson style serial number


I have never given forgeries much of a thought. I don't really see them as worth giving a spot on my wall. However I'm just wondering is it unethical to even buy them, knowing they are forgeries?


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Just wondering


Absolutely! Why not?


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

I remember there being a hub bub about this a few months ago and the mod consensus was a resounding "no, but maybe?". If you show the logo, it's a no-go. Here's the link:









Why was my chibson post deleted?


I posted this last night for sake and it’s gone. Why?? There’s other “replicas” for sale on this forum (yaron, bobburst etc). Why was mine deleted.




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

vadsy said:


> Just wondering


I think so. Just say it's a Chibson and don't show the headstock. Pretty sure I saw a few sold here. 
I mean, we've got guitars with Fender decals on them sold here all the time. Anything goes around here as long as traffic is high and eyeballs keep clicking


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

there should be a "lets see your Chibsons" thread.
the "hide the logo" thing seems stupid to me if the seller is honest about it.
But this is the site that censors Mick, as in Jagger, Ronson, Taylor, Ralphs, Jones, Fleetwood, Mars, Foley etc. because its offensive (?).


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, what's the difference between a Chibson, or a Vibson?


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

No problem.
As long as they are honestly presented as Chibson or Fake. 
Even if they have logo, serial etc.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

numb41 said:


> Yeah, what's the difference between a Chibson, or a Vibson?


MDF body with Epson inkjet flamed maple top vs 100 year old mahogany and AAAAAAAAAAAA maple top... potentially.
Huge can of worms...this is.. I don't understand the desire for either one myself, but some people do.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Let's face it. Headstocks look naked without a name on them. Something missing that spoils the whole picture.
And unless you're one of the greatest, most famous, guitar builders that ever walked the planet, putting your name up there just doesn't cut it. People want to see "that name" on "that guitar". 
Go for it. But, put something on the back of the headstock or other location that will tip off an uneducated future buyer that this guitar is in fact a copy. Who are you trying to fool, and why?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I have these Canadian made copies/replicas;


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I have a Ford Fender Paisleycaster, made with real materials and stuff, but no way I'm parting with it. High-quality Chinese build modified by me, and surprisingly light at 14.7 pounds.


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

If you can post a $5000 "fake" Gibson, you should be able to post a $300 fake as well. Same crap, different pile. Both forgeries, just different quality. As long as you don't post the headstock, shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

RJP110 said:


> If you can post a $5000 "fake" Gibson, you should be able to post a $300 fake as well. Same crap, different pile. Both forgeries, just different quality. As long as you don't post the headstock, shouldn't be an issue.


Do $5,000 fake Gibson's exist? I think if I had $5,000 for a Gibson I'd choose the real one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Do $5,000 fake Gibson's exist? I think if I had $5,000 for a Gibson I'd choose the real one.


not sure if serious........


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

vadsy said:


> not sure if serious........


Probably talking about that kit build from a couple months back.


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> Do $5,000 fake Gibson's exist? I think if I had $5,000 for a Gibson I'd choose the real one.


There's one for sale in the classifieds now in fact.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> not sure if serious........


Yes I'm serious. Given the option to spend 5k on a fake or a real one, I'd choose the real one. Are you serious?


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I'm serious. Given the option to spend 5k on a fake or a real one, I'd choose the real one. Are you serious?


No disrespect to the seller as this is an amazing guitar and arguably better than any CS Gibson. But, Vaschenko's are still replicas....ie fake. 









SOLD - Sold - Les Paul – Vaschenko Burst


Putting this back on the market – pulled original ad to work on a recording project that was cut short due to COVID. I just bought this a few months ago from a forum member. Most beautiful Les Paul I’ve seen and the build quality is unbelievable. All hand made by master Luthier Valery Vaschenko...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Banning replicas is a slippery slope.
May as well ban Epiphones and Squiers and boutique amps while your at it.

If someone wants $115 for a replica and states that it’s a replica and then someone buys it and sells it in a year to some unsuspecting lawyer for $1700 than it’s a lesson learned.

If someone is hard up for cash, they shouldn’t be spending a large sum of it on something they don’t know enough about to avoid getting their ankles held over their ears.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I'm serious. Given the option to spend 5k on a fake or a real one, I'd choose the real one. Are you serious?


sorry, I was more surprised by the first part.



guitarman2 said:


> Do $5,000 fake Gibson's exist?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

RJP110 said:


> No disrespect to the seller as this is an amazing guitar and arguably better than any CS Gibson. But, Vaschenko's are still replicas....ie fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if it doesn't say 'Gibson' on the headstock?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> sorry, I was more surprised by the first part.


As I said earlier, I know little to nothing about forgery guitars. I'm a bit of a brand snob so forgeries and fakes don't interest me. And that doesn't mean I don't appreciate and consider builders who copy designs as I don't consider those fakes.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> If someone wants $115 for a replica and states that it’s a replica and then someone buys it and sells it in a year to some unsuspecting lawyer for $1700 than it’s a lesson learned.



That statement right there rubs me the wrong way. So anyone who is a victim of a crime, "oh well, lesson learned"? Whether it be a lawyer or an aspiring musician not knowing the difference between a real and a fake yet wanted the real thing.


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

keto said:


> Even if it doesn't say 'Gibson' on the headstock?


The Vaschenko I had did say "Gibson". I'm assuming this one does as well as the headstock logo is not shown.....Just saw the thread updated. Looks like it doesn't. So no, I'd say it wouldn't apply. Doesn't change the fact that there are some high $$$ clones out there like "Bobburst" etc


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

RJP110 said:


> The Vaschenko I had did say "Gibson". I'm assuming this one does as well as the headstock logo is not shown


From the build thread link in the ad, tho seller has not confirmed same


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

keto said:


> From the build thread link in the ad, tho seller has not confirmed same
> View attachment 363234


Yes, I saw that and updated my response.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

RJP110 said:


> No disrespect to the seller as this is an amazing guitar and arguably better than any CS Gibson. But, Vaschenko's are still replicas....ie fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are better than a custom shop gibson then that suggests they must be different. As long as the Gibson logo is not on the head stock then I don't consider it a forgery or necessarily a 100% pure replica. After all, if its better then it isn't replicating a Gibson exactly. 
Like PreWar guitars that try to emulate the tone of a prewar Martin. They aren't fakes if the Martin Logo isn't on the headstock. 
Nachocasters considered the closest built vintage 50's telecasters. Again no Fender on the headstock. I'm pretty sure the headstocks are slightly different as well which is something that gets on Fenders radar if you copy exactly. I know Bill Crook received a cease and desist letter when he used the telecaster shape even though "Crook" was on the headstock.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

As previous writers have said:
Guitarnan2- “As long as the Gibson logo is not on the head stock then I don't consider it a forgery”.
However, if it is a forgery then...
Lincoln- ”put something on the back of the headstock or other location that will tip off an uneducated future buyer that this guitar is in fact a copy.”


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> Given the option to spend 5k on a fake or a real one, I'd choose the real one. Are you serious?


If you can get these fakes for $5k, you should buy several:








Meet a Fake Les Paul Worth More Than Your Car


Despite being a replica, this guitar commands tens of thousands of dollars on the market.




www.guitarworld.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> That statement right there rubs me the wrong way. So anyone who is a victim of a crime, "oh well, lesson learned"? Whether it be a lawyer or an aspiring musician not knowing the difference between a real and a fake yet wanted the real thing.


My suggestion:
Spend a few minutes.. research.. put some effort into being an informed buyer.

Alternative:
Create safe spaces for lazy people who want all their dreams to come true with zero effort by cancelling danger in society. Saves anyone from having to think critically about anything.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Is a Gibson Re-issue actually a forgery?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

RJP110 said:


> Yes, I saw that and updated my response.


It has Gibson, he updated the thread.


----------

